# Transferring states (NSW to QLD)



## Chills (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi folks, I am currently moving house and will end up living in Coolangatta, QLD just over the border. I've been in Banora Point in NSW about 6kms south of the QLD border. Not a big move but I'm now on the other side of the invisible line.
I have a companion reptile keepers license in NSW for my Childrens Python and I will be taking her with me. 
Does anyone know what requirements there are for transferring states, specifically NSW to QLD? 
Both QLD and NSW GOV website and specific licensing pages are rubbish and don't really cover any questions relating to this. 

Seems like a long shot but is there a chance of transferring licenses between states (they cost the same in NSW and QLD for a 5 year license) or will I need to fork out and get a new QLD license and then cancel my NSW license?
Any ideas on whether I would need an import or transport permit to bring her 5km Km's up the road into another state? 
Thanks in advance.
[automerge]1618148655[/automerge]
I have also emailed both the NSW and QLD environment contacts but have yet to get a reply after a few days, hoping someone else may have been through this process already.


----------

